# Homecraft Planer



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, my daughter is getting married this week and she and her new hubby will be off on their honeymoon. So they dropped by last night with my father's day present - he'd got this from somewhere and cobbled together a motor and stand for it! I haven't even had time to look closely at it other than to snap off this picture - and I wonder. Was "Homecraft" a brand used by Sears before the venerable "Craftsman" name came to be used? I wonder how old this beauty is?

The knife box is a Sears Craftsman, and it needs one more new knife (he thought it had two, it has three). I wonder what options I have there? Are carbide cutters better (if I can get them)?

But what a guy! - And he's quite an accomplished woodworker compared to yours truly.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Homecraft was the name Rockwell/Delta used for the home market back in the day.
That jointer is called, "Old arn". 

If you have any intention on restoring it to new condition, or just clean it up and inspect it for operation, I suggest you visit Old Woodworking Machines • Index page forums.The *O*ld *W*ood*W*orking *M*achines website is devoted to restorations of vintage machines.
With a serial number, you can find the date it was made.
At VintageMachinery.org there is a wealth of manuals, parts lists, etc. That website is the mothership of owwm.org

I've restored 5 machines myself. I love taking them apart to the last bolt, and cleaning, painting, fixing, and putting them into service. They replace newer machines. Here are a couple of them.

Enjoy. That looks like a nice jointer. Here is a link to another one, just like it. Made approx 1958.
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=12401


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

*Delta-Rockwell - made in Pittsburgh!*

Thanks, Mike! I probably should've Googled first, as I quickly found this one, too: Delta Homecraft Jointer A manual would be nice, but so far no luck.

The knife question will be an issue, but as long as the bearings are okay, I doubt if Ill have time for a teardown/repaint.

That's a nice old drill press and bandsaw you've done up there! Boy, that drill press- talk about a "watch your hair" machine! Well, I guess I've got to go add this one to my profile. And tonight maybe have a better look at it!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

As Mike said, Homecraft was the line of Delta tools aimed at the home market. Lighter duty than their industrial machines, but still Delta quality. I inherited several Homecraft line machines from my dad, including the 4" jointer, a small shaper, a lathe, and a scroll saw. Good stuff for the hobbyist.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a link to some Delta jointers. Click the filter box and choose jointers. Find one like yours.
OWWM - Delta Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints

That drill press is a 1934 Delta. Took a while to restore it, as the casting holding the quill was cracked, and I had to get it welded. The band saw was a 1 month restoration.
All fun. Here is the bigger brother of the drill press. A 1948 DP220 14" model.


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

That's nice, Mike. Oldies but goodies!

My little jointer doesn't have a nameplate, and it really needs paint. I'd love to, but just not now. It also needed a belt, but the closest one the parts store had was 1" shorter, so I may need to add some adjustment capability.

The link to the manuals was perfect, I don't know how I missed that, so thank you very much. Now with 3 days until my daughter's wedding, I have to try to get their wedding gift made! :wacko:

Thanks again!


Tom


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

so what are you going to make them?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I like those old machines.


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

JKV said:


> so what are you going to make them?


Well, it's down in the projects section - I want to make them a cross, with one leg made from the cherry tree she grew up playing under - it had a 30+ inch trunk, and I had it sawed when I had to take it down. The other leg will be walnut, her fiance's favorite wood, that he harvested as well.

The tough part there is you have to use a muntin joint if you don't want to rout into the corners, and that joint must be very precise or it will show. So I figure to set up all my cuts on scrap 1st and I'll be measuring as tight as I can.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Grumpy Old Tom said:


> . . . The tough part there is you have to use a *muntin joint * . . .


True, but I'm sure they will think it's worth a mullion dollars.


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

*Derp*



Ralph Barker said:


> True, but I'm sure they will think it's worth a mullion dollars.


Ok, I get a DERP award... I was thinking of the joint used to make muntin bars for windows... and it's called a mullion joint... my Googley-ability is suspiciously messed up now... must be the wedding! :wacko:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Grumpy Old Tom said:


> It also needed a belt, but the closest one the parts store had was 1" shorter, so I may need to add some adjustment capability.


And again I'll take you to OWWM. A fellow there has most any size belt you'll need. I just bought 5 of them. A 4L230 belt is 4/8" x 23.0" as an example.
Old Woodworking Machines • Login


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks again, Mike. I may have to go that route. Checking my little jointer out, I noticed it doesn't have a nameplate. I wonder where that went?

Ah, yeah, I'd sure like a fresh coat of machinery gray on that thing... Maybe someday...


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

*But then, about the knives...*

A little bump here - I've been awfully busy since I last posted here, but I'm curious about where I might be able to get knives for this beauty. A box of old Craftsman knives was with it, but there were only two in there, and the part number on the box is no longer available -if indeed it was the correct box in the first place.

If OWWM would be a better source, perhaps I should register over there as well, but I just go too many registrations going and can't properly keep up with them all.

Thanks!

Tom


----------

